# Vor dem Bilden eines Projektes soll Eclipse allesautomatisch alle Dateien speichern



## Terrestrex (4. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit Eclipse leicht abgewichen und programmiere ein Projekt in C (nur in Moment - Java wird weiterhin bevorzugt ;D).

Das Problem, dass ich jetzt habe ich, ist dass vor dem "Building" (Strg+B) die geänderten Dateien nicht automatisch gespeichert werden.

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob es dafür irgendwo eine Einstellung dafür gibt?

Für das Projekt verwende ich:

Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers

Version: Helios Service Release 2
Build id: 20110301-1815


Wie immer bedanke ich mich in Voraus.

Grüße

Terrex


----------



## turtle (4. Aug 2011)

Unter Preferences/Workspaces "Save automatically before build


----------



## Terrestrex (5. Aug 2011)

Ich danke Dir!

Der genaue Weg ist: 

Window -> Preferences

Im Tree:

General -> Workspace

und dann Häkchen "Save automatically before build".

Grüße

Terrex


----------

